# fountain pen problem



## Chuck B (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a question for the experts here.
About 1yr ago I made a Woodcraft fountain pen for a co-workers husband. I don't remember which one. The guy I made it for has been using it for the whole year not a problem (he uses FP's a lot & knows how to take care of them in all respects) 

Now what is happening is when he goes to fill it with ink it takes in some air so he makes sure the tip is inside of the ink then pushes the lever down to expel the air & when he lifts up the lever to take in the ink it keeps getting air??? 

My question is the pump any good I remember I used some red locktite on the parts so that they wouldn't loosen up. (I made some SL's that the parts came loose & was told to use locktite on them.)

Can this FP be salvaged???

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 7, 2008)

Chuck, help out with a little more information.  What kit did you use?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> then pushes the lever down to expel the air & when he lifts up the lever to take in the ink it keeps getting air???




I'm not aware of any kit pens that are lever fill.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 7, 2008)

Check out the fourth installment of Behind the Nib http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34009


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good idea, Lou.  That is what I do with my Pelikan to better fill the reservoir.

As regards to Chuck's question, I think Stan and I both were interested in what kit he used that is a lever fill.

I got the nibs today, and they are great!  Once I cursed the old nib and feed out of the El Grande/Churchill section, replacing it with your nib was easy.  BTW, did anyone ever mention to you that your Heritage nibs write great!!!???


----------



## Chuck B (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys,
 I forgot the kit I used I'll have her take a pic of it so I can find out which one I used then post a pic for you to see.

Thanks again

Chuck


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 8, 2008)

Lou, is the "Ink Nix" a chlorine product? To be honest I had never heard of the stuff and would love a product that gets rid of ink and not cause my wife all sorts of trouble (white spots on my clothes bother her much more than it does me)


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 8, 2008)

Matt - Ink Nix is for your hands.  For clothing, I use AMODEX STAIN REMOVER.  It is a non-clorine product.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Lou. I wasn't aware of them--- I'll google them to see where to get them, but do you buy them from the net or from a local supplier (or do you perchance sell them?).


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 8, 2008)

I buy Ink Nix from www.richardspens.com and Amodex from www.fahrneyspens.com .


----------

